# Databases > Data Warehousing - Session Error in Informatica

## chandrp

Hi,

While running the session i got the below mentioned error msg,Can any help me on this?

Error:The session log file was not created for session instance [id=83]
in folder [dev],workly[test][run id=217],worklet[run id=0](possibly because the session failed during initialization.

Thanks in adv,

----------


## cme_prak

Hi,

Try to analyse the Error, wht kind of error u r facing?

There is some standard Error codes.

RR - Relational Reader (This is for Relation Source(Any Database source))
FR - File Reader (This is for Flat Files)
RR_4035 -- There is some problem in ur Source

WRT - Relational Writer
WRT_8229 --- There is problem in ur Target

Please get back to me in case of queries.

Thx & Regards,
Prakash Chandran

----------


## sanghala

> Hi,
> 
> While running the session i got the below mentioned error msg,Can any help me on this?
> 
> Error:The session log file was not created for session instance [id=83]
> in folder [dev],workly[test][run id=217],worklet[run id=0](possibly because the session failed during initialization.
> 
> Thanks in adv,


Vague error message - 
Can you try to keep it completely...! Not all the log - only the error code.  :Confused:

----------


## naveen177

> Hi,
> 
> While running the session i got the below mentioned error msg,Can any help me on this?
> 
> Error:The session log file was not created for session instance [id=83]
> in folder [dev],workly[test][run id=217],worklet[run id=0](possibly because the session failed during initialization.
> 
> Thanks in adv,


Hi chandrp,

You will get this kind of msg when the workflow fails during the initialization and when you try to open the session log (Right click on session->Session log). You need to check the workflow log not session. Because the workflow is failed at the starting itslef. You will find all the details i.e error msg in workflow logs (Right click on workflow->workflow log).

Cheers,
Naveen

----------


## naveen177

Hi chandrp,

You will get this kind of msg when the workflow fails during the initialization and when you try to open the session log (Right click on session->Session log). You need to check the workflow log not session. Because the workflow is failed at the starting itslef. You will find all the details i.e error msg in workflow logs (Right click on workflow->workflow log).

Cheers,
Naveen

----------


## winsankar

Pls check ur log file is created or not.Then only we have to find the solution

----------


## JBSSastry

plz check the sessionlog path..

----------


## sanghala

> Hi,
> 
> While running the session i got the below mentioned error msg,Can any help me on this?
> 
> Error:The session log file was not created for session instance [id=83]
> in folder [dev],workly[test][run id=217],worklet[run id=0](possibly because the session failed during initialization.
> 
> Thanks in adv,


Just try to recover it as it failed at initialization and please keep the error message clearly   :Confused:

----------


## vishal taywade

Hi 
There are multiple reason for getting this error. 
One of the most common error is you session could have been invalid or it is not validated after making any changes. 
Some time you have mentioned parameter file in the session but not pointing to correct location. please check the workflow log which will give you enough idea regarding error.

----------


## vinay_gudur

Hi...
there are possibly multiple reasons for the above said error as the session log itself unable to create.please look into the following issues
(i)please disconnect from the repository ,login again and validate the workflow.
(ii)check for workflow variables or mapping variables,if checked persistent disable it.
(iii)check for the paths mentioned for session log file
seems to be u have used a worklet kindly check all the paths of log file

----------


## mihir_ray07

I had faced lots of such issues and there were only two reasons:
1> Invalidated sessions:

Please validate the session and run the workflow.

2> Invalid source/target connections

Please correct the connections and run the workflow

----------


## rajeshg678

hi 
  while i While running the session i got  succeeded.but data not loaded to target. the below mentioned error msg,Can any help me on this?
CMN_1053 : Target table T_EMP: Data Target table T_EMP: Data conversion overflow/error: Rowdata: ( RowType=-11(error) Src Rowid=1 Targ Rowid=1
  EMPNO (EMPNO:Char.3 :Smile: : "(NULL)" overflow/error: Rowdata: ( RowT

----------


## rajeshg678

when am start to session running i got succeeded but data not lode to target,the error is  
mag code is wrt_8124,

----------

